# Champion x 3



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Myself and some friends went and played at UKC shows this past weekend. All 3 of us finished a championship on the dog we brought. The first to finish was Remi, an Australian Shepherd. He is pictured above being shown in the pee-wee junior showmanship class, Remi with a very young junior handler and Amy, Remi's owner, is "shadow handling."

Alta-Tollhaus Havana "Ana" (Zamp vom Thermodos daughter) handled by my young friend Monica:



Ana being examined by the judge Jeanne Hager:
Monica collecting Ana's "Best Female" ribbon










Our third champion of the weekend, Igor, a solid-black working-line dog:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice pictures and congrats! 

BTW... what was the category that Igor won?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:congratulations:

Beautiful dogs for sure!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

QUESTION.... What do you like about UKC, I've never been to UKC show. How does it differ from AKC.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome!! Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

All very nice dogs for sure, congrats on the wins!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*What I like about UKC*



gsdheeler said:


> QUESTION.... What do you like about UKC, I've never been to UKC show. How does it differ from AKC.


Every opportunity/experience you can give your dog helps them develop and grow. UKC is such an opportunity. It is low-key, friendly environment.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good for you guys!:toasting:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! That Aussie is very striking.


----------

